
Samsung Confirms Galaxy Fold Smartphone Cancellation - hliyan
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2019/05/07/samsung-galaxy-fold-upgrade-galaxy-note-10-s10-plus
======
NeedMoreTea
The surprise is it got as far as it did.

Even for simple stuff like folding calculator cover or foldback cover for
connectors they always age and work harden, or tear. Long before the device
itself is tired. Flexible ribbon cables are often a weak point of laptops so
devote effort to ensure curve, but not fold. I suspect that is why Huwai put
the screen on the outside.

Doubt it's coming back any time soon.

------
Hackbraten
> Galaxy Fold tech is cutting edge

They’re not wrong.

